# Bladder tank-foam-water deluge system



## Taelna (23 ديسمبر 2011)

​*السلام عليكم اعضاء المنتدى الكرام

سؤالي عن المواصفات الفنية Bladder tank-**foam-water deluge system** وشرح لكل جزء في النظام وكيفية توصليه بنظام الانذار المبكر سواء indoor or outdoor
والاكواد التي تتحدث عن هذا الموضوع سواء الامريكية او الاوربية

ولكم جزيل الشكر ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
*​ ​


----------

